# Drehmoment Sattelstütze Rose Psycho Path 2020



## sea-ray (22. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze ein Rose Psycho Path in XL aus 2021 mit einer Alu - Sattelstütze ( Carbonrahmen ), ich benötige eine Drehmomantangabe in Verbindung mit der zulässigen Montagepaste.
Gruß
Searay


----------



## Nd-60 (4. März 2022)

sea-ray schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich besitze ein Rose Psycho Path in XL aus 2021 mit einer Alu - Sattelstütze ( Carbonrahmen ), ich benötige eine Drehmomantangabe in Verbindung mit der zulässigen Montagepaste.
> Gruß
> Searay


Das Drehmoment sollte auf der Sattelklemme stehen.

Carbonmontagepaste, ob Syntace, Ritchey  oder zB. Dynamic ist dabei zweitrangig. 
Du kannst auch Shimanos AntiSeize nehmen, dass hat ein breiteres Anwendungsfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

